# Your favourite weapon in video games



## -SHINY- (May 27, 2013)

We all have that one favorite weapon in a certain video game weapon that you just don't want to let go of, what is that weapon exactly? What game is it from? Why do you like it so much out of the other weapons? (If there's more weapons). Post pictures of that weapon to demonstrate other people what's so good about it and you can show off  your drawn weapons if you like.


----------



## Teal (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

What's with the title of the thread? Anyway I like swords. Nice simple swords. And mage staves.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



Teal said:


> What's with the title of the thread? Anyway I like swords. Nice simple swords. And mage staves.


Swords which kind?


----------



## -SHINY- (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

I have always liked light sabers even though I never watched star wars


----------



## Teal (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

Wrong edit honey, you only changed the OP.  As for swords: The ZweihÃ¤nder, Claymore, Scimitar and Katana. And various fantasy swords such as Cloud's version of the Ultima and keyblades.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

A gun that shoots swords, like how Jetstream Sam in metal gear revengeance slices off Raiden's arm in one swing after firing his sword out of his sheath.


----------



## Teal (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



Karloz said:


> The Gunblade from the Final Fantasy series is pretty cool, though it* never actually shoots projectiles*, it's still frickin sweet to pwn enemies with.


 Lightning's does.


----------



## F A N G (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

Spears.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

Round Laser used by Jade Knight in Gradius Gaiden. Such a fucking convenient weapon.
The Yugioh card of Jade Knight shows it well.


----------



## Symlus (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

My favorite weapons are lances/spears, and I rather quite like halberds. 
For bladed weapons, either a Katana or my giant SOG knife. 
For guns: I prefer assault rifles and bolt -or- Lever action rifles, standard 5.56 NATO caliber for AR's and .45-70 Rounds for the bolt/lever action.

For the unrealistic stuff, I choose the Golden Gun. Fuck yeah, I win, bitches. :V

Or my 'Sona's spear.


----------



## Demensa (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

I absolutely love the plasma cutter from Dead Space.
So simple, yet I'm never left wanting more.

Honorable mentions include the Needler from Halo and the Wunderwaffe DG2 from Call of Duty Nazi Zombies.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

I think it was from...minority report or total recall? but the sick-stick was pretty funny. You poke someone with it and they puke. 

A real life future weapon that's currently in development, asside from laser weapons, is the pain ray. Developed as an offshoort from microwave radar it heats up the top layer of skin, stimulating nerves, but not cooking them. Pain rays have been sent to warzones before but are yet to be used in action.


----------



## Seekrit (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



Fallowfox said:


> I think it was from...minority report or total recall? but the sick-stick was pretty funny. You poke someone with it and they puke.



Ha, I remember that. That game was surprisingly good.

My favourite futuristic weapon is Jingwei's shocksword from Fallout 3. To get it you have to complete some very memorable missions, and it usually lasts me the whole game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



XoPachi said:


> Round Laser used by Jade Knight in Gradius Gaiden. Such a fucking convenient weapon.
> The Yugioh card of Jade Knight shows it well.


Reminds me of the seismic charge from star wars, which was pretty damn awesome. Has to be one of my fave bombs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33SrgAn7hao

But for me, a fave weapon I do not want to see get thrown out of games..lets see
I think it is a mortar with manual aim. Bf3 mortars are a joke. What I'm after, is a mortar like in Far cry 2, or Red orchestra RS


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

I don't like futuristic weapons in games. I don't even like modernized ultra-tech weapons.

I don't like lasers, nor do I like black tactical rifles complete with LED display and ribbed for your pleasure.

Weapons from before the 80s are my favourite, ranging from WW1 to, well, before the 80s. A lot of the guns look so wonderfully badass and that era's version of modern-cutting-edge-tactical guns looked genuinely interesting and tastefully unusual and not constant M16 copies.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

There are a lot of great weapons in Dark Souls, but the Great Scythe is my favorite. Good moveset, causes bleeding, range. Plus you look like a badass.






I also love the upgraded pistol from Bioshock. So satisfying to shoot.


----------



## Seekrit (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



Gibby said:


> genuinely interesting



what is that it is legitimately sexy


----------



## Heliophobic (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

The Quake 2 railgun.






[video=youtube;SX1xGOdmIb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX1xGOdmIb4[/video]

*FUCK.
YEAH.*


----------



## -SHINY- (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*






This is ratchet that I like from game ratchet and clank


----------



## -SHINY- (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



Karloz said:


> The Gunblade from the Final Fantasy series is pretty cool, though it never actually shoots projectiles, it's still frickin sweet to pwn enemies with.



That's legit!


----------



## Fernin (May 27, 2013)

Pretty much anything from the Mass Effect universe, though special mention goes to the Javelin for being an amazing weaponized squirt gun.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Reminds me of the seismic charge from star wars, which was pretty damn awesome. Has to be one of my fave bombs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33SrgAn7hao
> 
> But for me, a fave weapon I do not want to see get thrown out of games..lets see
> I think it is a mortar with manual aim. Bf3 mortars are a joke. What I'm after, is a mortar like in Far cry 2, or Red orchestra RS



Oh wow, that's a strong resemblance. I wouldn't be surprised if one influenced the other.
I found...decent footage of how it actually works. You can see why it's a fucking life saver.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVZ4kgDrA4Q
Just isn't too good against bosses as you can see how Mr. Kraken at the end took longer than it should (a direct laser weapon would have him down before he grabs a rock). But it works very well in the stages.

Also...I am very very VERY hurt by this forum's misconduct ITT.
No one mentioned Contra's Spreader? What in the motherfuck?


----------



## Karabos (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*

Even though it might not be that popular, my favorite weapon in any video game is the Skorn legendary 2h axe from Diablo III. 






It's a really nice weapon that can roll some pretty insane stats if you're lucky enough to have it drop and looks awesome on a barbarian using battlecry.


----------



## Saga (May 27, 2013)

Because it's a death ray from the sun.
_
Fallout: New Vegas _


----------



## Percy (May 27, 2013)

Saga said:


> Because it's a death ray from the sun.
> _
> Fallout: New Vegas _


I need to hop on New Vegas and get me that thing.


----------



## Saga (May 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> I need to hop on New Vegas and get me that thing.



You get the archii charge from the Helios One quest and the gun from the black kid in freeside who chases that girl around all day


----------



## -SHINY- (May 28, 2013)

This is ryno 5 to it's maximum level and the game is ratchet and clank series. It shoots small missiles but lots of them at the same time.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2013)

Which Ratchet and Clank is that model from?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



secretfur said:


> what is that it is legitimately sexy



It is a VP70 made by Heckler & Koch, first produced in the year 1970 (though not anymore). 

It's capable of either semi-automatic fire or three-round burst fire. It can also be fitted with a shoulder stock for stability, and said stock opens up at the end and acts as a holster.

Pre-80s, how I love thee


----------



## Seekrit (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



Gibby said:


> It is a VP70 made by Heckler & Koch, first produced in the year 1970 (though not anymore).
> 
> It's capable of either semi-automatic fire or three-round burst fire. It can also be fitted with a shoulder stock for stability, and said stock opens up at the end and acts as a holster.
> 
> Pre-80s, how I love thee



Run out of bullets with that baby and you can just club a bitch. I <3 instruments of death.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 28, 2013)

I always gravitate to archery and frost magic.


----------



## Distorted (May 28, 2013)

I've always been fascinated with keyblades, from their appearance to the variability with physical and magical attacks.

At my core though, I'm more of a staff type of guy. Anything that will let me cast really.

Edit: Also forgot to mention how much I love magic bows. In Dragon's Dogma they pretty much help me through most of the tough fights, though they aren't as strong as other weapons.


----------



## M_Coon (May 28, 2013)

Bloodrayne games her arm blades. Best weopons ever! They can chop you into bloodbathed pieces in so many delightful ways. and putting it on slow mo is the best! The of course my seccond favorite is Link's trusty good old fashioned bow and arrow love the magic differentials and since the bow is my favorite real life weopon it adds to the love for it.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 28, 2013)

The super shotgun from Doom is also a beautiful weapon. Those sound effects, holy shit. Letting a demon run up to you just so you can shove the gun in his mouth and paint the wall behind him red is fucking orgasmic.

[video=youtube;M4VHUXV77hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4VHUXV77hA[/video]


----------



## -SHINY- (May 28, 2013)

Saga said:


> Because it's a death ray from the sun.
> _
> Fallout: New Vegas _



Which game has this legit gun?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2013)

No, I was fucking serious. How is this two pages in an NO one else mentioned it? Should have been in ALL of your posts.


----------



## Kishi (May 28, 2013)

Midget shieldâ€¦
http://theweeklyblend.com/wordpress/borderlands-2-wimoweh-trailer-has-midget-shields/
just yesâ€¦ to bad only enemies can use itâ€¦ lucky nomads


----------



## -SHINY- (May 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Which Ratchet and Clank is that model from?



You can find this weapon in every ratchet and clank game.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 28, 2013)

Can a brian be mental weapon? Well I think so cause if you didn't had it then your dead!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> You can find this weapon in every ratchet and clank game.



I know, but which one is THAT Ryno from specifically. They all look and function differently.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I know, but which one is THAT Ryno from specifically. They all look and function differently.


Seriously I don't know. All I know is it's in all ratchet and clank.(it looks like max lvl ryno probably)


----------



## -SHINY- (May 29, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Midget shieldâ€¦
> http://theweeklyblend.com/wordpress/borderlands-2-wimoweh-trailer-has-midget-shields/
> just yesâ€¦ to bad only enemies can use itâ€¦ lucky nomads



Whats midget sheild? Can you post picture please?


----------



## Kishi (May 29, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Whats midget sheild? Can you post picture please?


The link has a pictureâ€¦


----------



## Judge Spear (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;n9j1sZTci8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9j1sZTci8w[/video]

Unkempt Harold is to Pachi as boobs are to anime.


----------



## Kishi (May 29, 2013)

Borderlands!


----------



## lilyWhite (May 29, 2013)

Saga said:


> Because it's a death ray from the sun.





Percy said:


> I need to hop on New Vegas and get me that thing.



Glorified artillery.


My favourite weapon, personally? Graal Spike Thrower, [bleep]s.


----------



## Percy (May 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Unkempt Harold is to Pachi as boobs are to anime.


Unkempt Harold is best pistol.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 29, 2013)

Karloz said:


> That's from Fallout: New Vegas



I've heard name of that game but don't know what's it about.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> [video=youtube;n9j1sZTci8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9j1sZTci8w[/video]
> 
> Unkempt Harold is to Pachi as boobs are to anime.



I've never played the game but looking at this weapon increased my desire to play _Borderlands 2_.


----------



## Saga (May 29, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Which game has this legit gun?


Fallout: new vegas. Im cereal. No mods, you just have to complete a generally similar sequence of events. 
The gun is from a kid who thought it was toy, and you only get 1 "archii-charge" for it, so you have to make it count.

Edit: Someone already said it


----------



## -SHINY- (May 29, 2013)

Saga said:


> Fallout: new vegas. Im cereal. No mods, you just have to complete a generally similar sequence of events.
> The gun is from a kid who thought it was toy, and you only get 1 "archii-charge" for it, so you have to make it count.
> 
> Edit: Someone already said it


Well my lust for playing Fallout is increasing every millisecond!


----------



## Percy (May 30, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I've never played the game but looking at this weapon increased my desire to play _Borderlands 2_.


'Tis addicting.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

I still find BLands to be my absolute favorite FPS over every other one released this gen...except Serious Sam 3 and Tribes. So BLands gets 3rd. =w=


----------



## benignBiotic (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> No, I was fucking serious. How is this two pages in an NO one else mentioned it? Should have been in ALL of your posts.


We can't all have taste as good as yours.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

Percy said:


> 'Tis addicting.



I know I wanna play it so bad but I'm gonna buy ps4 when it comes out. It might have borderlands 3 by then probably.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

Saga said:


> Because it's a death ray from the sun.
> _
> Fallout: New Vegas _



I like the graphic of Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 30, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I know I wanna play it so bad but I'm gonna buy ps4 when it comes out. It might have borderlands 3 by then probably.



You should get it on PC if you have one that can run it. It's not as demanding as you'd think. My laptops 6640 (I think that's what it was) could run it at 30 FPS medium settings. The game may get sales on Steam so it's bound to be cheaper very soon.


----------



## Percy (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You should get it on PC if you have one that can run it. It's not as demanding as you'd think. My laptops 6640 (I think that's what it was) could run it at 30 FPS medium settings. The game may get sales on Steam so it's bound to be cheaper very soon.


It was $20 not too long ago. It's $40 now, which still isn't a bad price at all.


----------



## RyuhoFox (May 30, 2013)

I love scythes. From just about any game. Give a character a scythe and I instantly love them 90% of the time


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You should get it on PC if you have one that can run it. It's not as demanding as you'd think. My laptops 6640 (I think that's what it was) could run it at 30 FPS medium settings. The game may get sales on Steam so it's bound to be cheaper very soon.



I've seen a gaming pc for $600 8gb ram 2tb hard drive and I have the money for but my dad thinks it's waste of money. I'm so


----------



## Percy (May 30, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I can get any game for free but I need powerful computer!


Yeah, not a good idea to mention that here... not to mention the triple post you just did.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

Percy said:


> Yeah, not a good idea to mention that here... not to mention the triple post you just did.



Wait I posted one thing three times?


----------



## F A N G (May 30, 2013)

Spears all the way.


----------



## Saga (May 31, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I've heard name of that game but don't know what's it about.


In a post global nuclear war wasteland (mohave desert), you make money running packages as a courier. You're carrying a high value item and someone wants it. He shoots you in the head and leaves you for dead. You survive and wake up in a small town where your mission to find the men who tried to kill you starts and the fight begins.

Screw with the mob, shoot all kinds of weapons with all kinds of ammo at all kinds of things, battle militias, gangs, and the military, play with nuclear weapons and gamble in vegas!

Just don't let the radiation get you. Or the mutated desert predators who attack in swarms.


----------



## Percy (May 31, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Wait I posted one thing three times?


No, you posted three times in a row. If you need to post something but there aren't any other posts ahead of yours, just edit your post.

Back on topic: I've been hunting legendary guns in Borderlands 2, and each of them have different perks to them. However, the gun Pachi mentioned is probably my favorite one of those.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 31, 2013)

Percy said:


> No, you posted three times in a row. If you need to post something but there aren't any other posts ahead of yours, just edit your post.
> 
> Back on topic: I've been hunting legendary guns in Borderlands 2, and each of them have different perks to them. However, the gun Pachi mentioned is probably my favorite one of those.



So borderlands 2 has nonfiction and fiction weapons.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 31, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> So borderlands 2 has nonfiction and fiction weapons.



No, all of them are pure fiction.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2013)

Percy said:


> No, you posted three times in a row. If you need to post something but there aren't any other posts ahead of yours, just edit your post.
> 
> Back on topic: I've been hunting legendary guns in Borderlands 2, and each of them have different perks to them. However, the gun Pachi mentioned is probably my favorite one of those.



You better like that the most.


----------



## Percy (May 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> No, all of them are pure fiction.


Fiction, yet just about all the legendaries (the guns named in orange text) reference something in pop culture or history.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> Fiction, yet just about all the legendaries (the guns named in orange text) reference something in pop culture or history.


That's good if it's fiction cause most people perfer fiction over nonfiction.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 1, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> That's good if it's fiction cause most people perfer fiction over nonfiction.



[citation needed]

I think fiction guns are terrible and boring and silly. I like authenticity and a level of realism.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2013)

You would be literally the only person I know to have said that.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 1, 2013)

Saga said:


> Because it's a death ray from the sun.
> _
> Fallout: New Vegas _


I always wondered if it's possible to make a death ray similar to what that maladjusted dumbass in 1000 Ways to Die made, a large satellite dish covered in heavy tin foil.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> No, all of them are pure fiction.



Does borderland 2 have railgun?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 1, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Does borderland 2 have railgun?


E-Tech Sniper Rifles are considered railguns.


----------



## Percy (Jun 1, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> E-Tech Sniper Rifles are considered railguns.


They don't shoot fast enough projectiles though. :c
Though they are pretty much railguns.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> They don't shoot fast enough projectiles though. :c


That made me sad as well.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> I think fiction guns are terrible and boring and silly. I like authenticity and a level of realism.


uwood. 

Anyone else have a huge manly erection for the hyper beam in Metroid?







 This is what you get bitch!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You would be literally the only person I know to have said that.



Well considering your gaming diet is made up of being 90% 2D space shooters, it's no surprise. :U

I mean like it's not as if games based on military history, simulation combat, or historical strategy games and their fanbases exist or anything.



-SHINY- said:


> Does borderland 2 have railgun?



Real railguns come mounted on battleships though. Not hand-held like in Quake and stuff.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2013)

You'd be surprised at what games I play outside of shooters... :B
Favorite genre=/=only genre played


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Real railguns come mounted on battleships though. Not hand-held like in Quake and stuff.


Has there ever been a functioning railgun irl?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> uwood.
> 
> Anyone else have a huge manly erection for the hyper beam in Metroid?
> 
> ...



Thou shalt not return as a human woman.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 4, 2013)

Percy said:


> They don't shoot fast enough projectiles though. :c
> Though they are pretty much railguns.



I really like railguns cause I have been playing Tanki Online alot!


----------



## LunardsLunacy (Jun 4, 2013)

If we're going off shooters, the comstock china broom shotgun from bioshock infinite is my pride and joy. Got me through the whole game. The only drawback on it originally was the reload speed time but after I upgraded it it was easily the best weapon in the game (for me anyhow). The ammo was pretty easy to get a hold of and up close it could take out two enemies in one shot. From a safe distance I could still take out an enemy in a single shot (although I am a pretty good shot too). Either way it's a handy weapon.






Another weapon I really love is the Lady Luck Keyblade from Kingdom Hearts. It's a bitch to get a hold of but it's so worth it. I prefer it over oblivion and oathkeeper.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 4, 2013)

Gunblades,
Fucking impractical, but I adore them. 

Or your mind. Any game with Psionic powers wins the cake in my opinion.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 4, 2013)

A arrow that shoots dildos, so If you shoot at someone it should go straight up their ass! The weapon name should be Dilbow.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh my God.
This beast.
Saved me so many times today.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 5, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Or your mind. Any game with Psionic powers wins the cake in my opinion.


Do you know how difficult it is capturing a Sectoid leader or an Etherial in the original X-COM?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 5, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Gunblades,
> Fucking impractical, but I adore them.
> 
> Or your mind. Any game with Psionic powers wins the cake in my opinion.



Speaking of gun blades:






That's real, yo

Though I don't know if it was successful or not. Probably not considering the outcome of the pacific theatre. There's also swords and knives about that have small-calibre guns fitted into the hilt/handle of the blade. Also sword canes taken to the next level as shotgun canes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 5, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Do you know how difficult it is capturing a Sectoid leader or an Etherial in the original X-COM?


 Brutal as fuck. Unless you have a stun-launcher. Worth it every time though.



Gibby said:


> Speaking of gun blades:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ME WANTS.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 5, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Brutal as fuck. Unless you have a stun-launcher. Worth it every time though.


Psionic targeting was broken in that game, But fun.
There's actually a mod that nerfs human psionic targeting while alien's targeting can still go through walls and have infinite range. Why?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 5, 2013)

Great big swords! Like buster sword, gun blade etc.! (Final fantasy bum here.)
or even little thief daggers/rapiers on rpg's
Or anything that enables magic, lightning bolts are fun.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 5, 2013)

Have to add the shiv from Skyrim. With the 15x damage modifier it really let me express myself as a psycho.

For my next run, I will be The Chef. As in chef outfit, cleaver, no potions/magic, and just food I prepare myself.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 5, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Have to add the shiv from Skyrim.




Skyrim, made me remember.
The Wabbajack!
That would be fun IRL...


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 5, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Skyrim, made me remember.
> The Wabbajack!
> That would be fun IRL...



So would a shiv c:


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 5, 2013)

secretfur said:


> So would a shiv c:


 Touché!


----------



## Percy (Jun 5, 2013)

secretfur said:


> So would a shiv c:


But shivs are real. o.o


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 5, 2013)

Percy said:


> But shivs are real. o.o



The best dreams are the ones that can come true~


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



benignBiotic said:


> There are a lot of great weapons in Dark Souls, but the Great Scythe is my favorite. Good moveset, causes bleeding, range. Plus you look like a badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That poor hollow needs some Humanity....

I like the Zweihander myself


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 11, 2013)

This is good for Close-combat.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



Saybin~Iacere said:


> I like the Zweihander myself


Srsly. He's falling apart. When it comes to heavy weaps I like the Claymore though it's not very strong.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



benignBiotic said:


> Srsly. He's falling apart. When it comes to heavy weaps I like the Claymore though it's not very strong.



Searched up claymore, it's a dark fantasy manga


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Futuristic Weapons Disscusion*



-SHINY- said:


> Searched up claymore, it's a dark fantasy manga



...it's a type of sword. It's Scottish for 'great sword'.


----------



## Saga (Jun 11, 2013)

This one is from Fallout 3.





It's called the rock-it launcher, and it can fire anything out of it.
_Anything _you can pick up.
From liquor to children to mortar shells and vaccum cleaners.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 11, 2013)

Saga said:


> This one is from Fallout 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it shoot waffles?


----------



## Saga (Jun 11, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Does it shoot waffles?


Yes indeed.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 12, 2013)

Saga said:


> Yes indeed.



If that gun shoots everything, then why did they add other guns?


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 12, 2013)

Even though it's not from any game it's from anime but I still like this sword. It's called Samehada. The more it's used in a fight the bigger and stronger it gets.






It's final form!


----------



## St.Evan (Jun 14, 2013)

Shotgun. Chunky and satisfying.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 14, 2013)

St.Evan said:


> Shotgun. Chunky and satisfying.



Just shotgun nothing else? There are way better weapons than shotgun.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Least favorite weapon in video games: Microsoft's "Red Ring of Death"- it's as though they saw how much fun you were having with your system and decided to ruin it with their "planned obsolence" console that falls apart completely after only a few years of regular use. And then their tech support team automatically assumes that when your system brakes down through no fault of your own that you must have been using it as a Frisbee; if treating consumers with an air of suspicion, like we're gullible suckers who are willfully destroying the merchandise we paid for is the future of video games, then I'd rather play video games from the past.


----------



## Saga (Jun 14, 2013)

Another Fallout 3.






Its a fucking fat man that you can throw at shit._ Yes, it can be fired through the rock-it launcher too._


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 14, 2013)

Are two of my faves.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> _Yes, it can be fired through the rock-it launcher too._



The Rock-It launcher was some funny shit.

Chucking high-speed hammers at people? Lol Okay.

Smashing in a super-mutant's face with some kind of stuffed toy? HELL YES


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 16, 2013)

Speaking of hammers, they are the ultimate weapons. Makeshift and blunt. Fuck yes. I'd beat people with hammers in games any day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2013)

YES!!!!!!
Heavy Spinfusor forever!!!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh God yes the spinfusor.
I luv you tribes...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 17, 2013)

A Tesla Sledgehammer in Dead Island. Sam B. can use it to obliterate thugs in 1-2 hits.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2013)

The Covenant Carbine in Halo 2 and 3.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 17, 2013)

MEGATON HAMMER

SMASH RAWKS
SMASH SPYDUHRS

SMASH


----------

